# Couple of new 'Bush Fish'



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Just put some of these in the tank today.

*Mottled Ctenopoma- Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum*










*Bullseye Ctenopoma- Ctenopoma ocellatum*


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

bush fish?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes...

_Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum_ = Mottled Bush Fish
_Ctenopoma ocellatum_ = Bullseye Bush Fish


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

those are kinda cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How big do these fish get?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

These two will max out at about 6 inches. _Ctenopoma kingsleyae_ (which I don't have but I'm working on) will get to about 8 inches. There have been reports of 12 inch _C. kingsleyae_ but that would be a real giant!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they look awesome


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice Fruitbat!







I like your taste...I hope you can find the _C_. _kingsleyae_, not a common fish though.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I had one about 20 years ago but haven't seen them since. Considering that they're a pretty bland fish as far as color goes...only nutty _Ctenopoma_ people like me ever seem to want them.

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pickups


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool, I've seen these change colors too. Well, at least patterns!
Neat fish.


----------

